# Buckeye lake info



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone know if the lake off RT 13 is frozen over?


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Open water off shore, it'll be completely open in a couple days. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is a live webcam from Alexander's Landing looking towards Millersport. http://wwc.instacam.com/instacamimg/KVTA/KVTA_l.jpg


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to check it out .


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

buckeye024 said:


> Here is a live webcam from Alexander's Landing looking towards Millersport. http://wwc.instacam.com/instacamimg/KVTA/KVTA_l.jpg
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lol. thats a picture file.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

buckeye024 - Thanks for the picture and the info - Looks like i might be able to get the boat out this coming weekend. Awesome!


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Heron bay is open, the canals surrounding it (for the most part) are locked due to the fact they are protected from wind, the main lake on the east half is breaking up nicely, looked like ice was only in the middle and not the edges. Thornport is almost entirely open, but if you want to fish you may have to park along rt. 13...


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

afeef745 said:


> Lol. thats a picture file.


The webcam takes pictures at a specified interval and uses the same url. You will see the most recent picture.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Live is a relative term. Like Vince said, it's not exactly a picture file. Click on the URL and you will get a different picture of the lake about every 5 minutes or so from the webcam.


----------



## snuff (Apr 19, 2007)

Is the n.s. open or is it still iced up.

Snuff


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wide open now.


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fished the mouth of Fairfield Beach last night, not a single hit and I threw everything except the kitchen sink at them.....couple guys around me fishing didn't see anything caught. N.S has been open for the past couple days, seen a few pulled in but haven't seen anything pulled in consistently yet. 1-2 a night for 4-5 hours worth of fishing....not sure what the deal is...


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Read in another post that the lake is low. I was thinking of launching a bass boat from the 79 ramp this weekend. It'll be my first time there, do I need to be concerned?


Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

BuckeyeBassMan said:


> Read in another post that they lake is low. I was thinking of launching a bass boat from the 79 ramp this weekend. It'll be my first time there, do I need to be concerned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Don't even think about a bass boat yet.. Unless you want to rip your lower unit off give it another week or 2, notice water line


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea water level is still super low. Gonna be a few weeks before its up to decent levels


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for info guys

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

some boats on the Buckeye lake this afternoon. They were not of substantial size or weight though. Still Ice on the lake as well. Watched a Ice flow drift while fishing at FFB. Saw a few floating on the main lake.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw and talked to a a couple of guys in a 17 ft Lund, loading their boat at 79 ramp, that fished the morning and caught a few saugeye.

Their boat certainly drafts more water than any bassboat does and they had no problems other than some floating ice in some areas.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I've never fished Buckeye but I'm dying to get out and it doesn't look like I'll be getting out on Hoover any time soon. I have a 16 1/2 foot deep V with a 9.9 motor. I've lifted the motor and used a pole and/or trolling motor in about 18-20 inches of water to get back into a few crappie spots on Hoover so I'm not too worried about shallow water. The last day of my job is this Friday and I'll be free most of next week and really about the next month or so, so if someone wants to get out and thinks they can put us on some fish I'll make the trip. Shoot me a PM and we can see if we can work something out next week


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

If you will be going out in an 18+ foot bass boat I can guarantee you now that you will bottom out trying to go to thornport and snug harbor/little buckeye. The lake was 1' higher last year at this time and I bottomed out going to snug and thornport. You will be fine around the marsh but if you plan on fishing docks on the east side, most areas have 1' less under the dock


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

The bay at the 13 end of the lake was 1/2 open today at 2 pm. It still had ice from the little ramp to halfway to thebridge


----------



## CFRED70 (Sep 11, 2013)

Any idea when the lake usually gets back to a decent depth....for buckeye anyways LOL.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

CFRED70 said:


> Any idea when the lake usually gets back to a decent depth....for buckeye anyways LOL.


Just a matter of rain now. Imagine there trying to fill all the central ohio lakes.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

It came up about 3" with the last snow/rain event


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

KWaller said:


> It came up about 3" with the last snow/rain event


Bummer man! Not whole lot forecasted either. But on the other hand dont really want it to happen at once like a couple yrs ago either. Lake was a MESS for a week. Everything that was was in the surrounding fields ended up floating on the lake..

Just need some slow steady showers with seasonable temps... ha like that will happen


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Did they leave one of the floating docks in like they have the last few years?


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

I was at NS yesterday and there is a floating dock section pulled up to the top of the ramp, but i believe there is 1or 2 sections in the water. There was also two empty boat trailers in the prkg lot.


----------

